# Getting your Dirhams...



## peejay

Hi,

Just looked on xe.com and their (commercial?) exchange rate is currently 13.7 to the £.

Its a closed currency so how close to that rate can I expect to get from ATMs or exchange bureaux once in the country?

Pete


----------



## Detourer

We have a group over there at the moment and the tour leader reports exchanging for that rate [if fact a .02 more] yesterday.

Loads of ATM's, banks and exchange bureaux so no problems. Wait 'till you are there.

Ray


----------



## peejay

Thanks Ray.

I was expecting to get a bit less so thats a bonus.

Pete


----------



## tonka

Spoke on skype with someone 4 days ago who is currently there.
There were getting 13. something BUt not sure if that was to £ or Euros.. If £ still ok, if € even better.!!


----------



## Addie

We used our Halifax Clarity Card in Moroccan ATMs last year and was getting about 13.4. 

We did find a couple of bureau-de-change which offered a pretty competitive rates compared to what you are used to seeing in European countries and sometimes it was worth paying a little bit extra in order to get some smaller denominations which are easier for some transactions.

Really envious of some of the members here going, I hope you're all going to be keeping blogs!


----------



## peejay

Cheers Steve,

Save some for me.

Not long before you're off now is it?  

Pete


----------



## peejay

Adam, I've often thought about having a go at a blog but doubt i'd have the discipline to keep it up to date. 
Probably post our progress on here if I get one of them dongles or with wifi when available.

Pete


----------



## celticspirit

Been in Morocco for 9 weeks . We send out our blog called Whereabouts of the Byrnes to family and friends, we put as much info as possible on it, it seems to work . We get good comments. 
If any one would like the info you are welcome to email us and we will send you the relevant emails. Email [email protected]


----------



## tonka

Update..
Came across 4 days ago.. 13.1dh to the £.
At Tangier med there are some portacabins straight after you clear the customs or you can go into the big main building where there are change shops and also card machines...


----------



## peejay

Thanks Steve.

How's the weather doing?

Pete


----------



## tonka

peejay said:


> Thanks Steve.
> 
> How's the weather doing?
> 
> Pete


You asked me not to tell you.!!

Anyway it's Cr**..... Today near Caablanca Very Very heavy rain and windy... This afternoon little sun and showers..... 

Grr... Just as I type this the rain starts to lash down again....


----------



## peejay

tonka said:


> You asked me not to tell you.!!
> 
> Anyway it's Cr**..... Today near Caablanca Very Very heavy rain and windy... This afternoon little sun and showers.....
> 
> Grr... Just as I type this the rain starts to lash down again....


I know! Curiousity got the better of me.

Rain is not good but i'm sure it will get better as you head south. 

Its very windy here too, but at least you haven't got snow.

Pete


----------

